# 2 New Sermons by puritan Rogers on Conversion



## Travis Fentiman (Sep 9, 2015)

Two newly edited sermons by the puritan Richard Rogers (1612) on Conversion from Deut. 5:29 have been published for your free reading pleasure.


These very experientially rich sermons on conversion lay the entrance to God’s kingdom sweetly low: to any that thirst for it. Rogers, with a discerning and soft hand, reproves worldly minded persons who do not desire the best things (even their own salvation), shows that the way to be saved is to thirst for it (for those that desire what God offers), and assures those that do thirst that God will surely make good his end of the deal. It is in thirsting that the Christian continues in this life to receive the best spiritual graces from God for everything that he or she needs.

Richard Rogers - Two Sermons on Conversion from Deut. 5:29 1612, 21 pages​


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks, Travis.


----------



## MW (Sep 9, 2015)

Your work is appreciated, Travis. This is much easier on the eyes than the original.

The Preface refers to the sermons on Isa. 55 "below," which might be an accidental carry over from the previous sermons.

Richard Rogers was careful to ensure his preaching on preparation did not lose sight of the gift of salvation and the sinner's warrant in the gospel offer to freely receive Christ. At times, though, it was a tendency in earlier Puritans (and some later Puritans) to enlarge on experiential preparation and to give the impression that sinners must be qualified for receiving Christ. Later generations would clarify the relationship between the "way" and the "warrant" of faith. The second reformation Scottish divines were especially helpful in this regard.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 10, 2015)

Rev. Winzer, regarding preparation. Is this what Joseph Aleine, in his book "An Alarm to the Unconverted", means when he continually tells the unconverted that they must be holy before coming to Christ? I had huge problems while reading that book, because of this.


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Sep 10, 2015)

Matthew,


Thank you for the note of appreciation and catching the mis-reference to Isa. 55. I have corrected it. Blessings.


----------



## MW (Sep 10, 2015)

Pilgrim72 said:


> Rev. Winzer, regarding preparation. Is this what Joseph Aleine, in his book "An Alarm to the Unconverted", means when he continually tells the unconverted that they must be holy before coming to Christ? I had huge problems while reading that book, because of this.



Alex, I also found the book to be hard going. It might serve a purpose for awakening those who are presumptuous but the heavy-laden need the Burden-bearer to give them rest. I also wonder how many people could measure up to the experience of conversion as explained in this work. Instead of being converted and becoming as little children it appears that one must be a fully-developed spiritual powerhouse from the outset. That is undoubtedly one of the dangers of preparationism. Thankfully Joseph Alleine wrote a book on the promises which is very heartening for the heavy-laden soul.


----------

